# Do you ask permission to post customer pics on your website?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Now if I was doing something really high profile like John Elway's bathroom and realized that I would want to take advantage of the marketing potential of showing off that we remodeled Elway's bathroom, I would certainly want a signed release to ensure I could actually use it and not end up wasting such an opportunity.


This also brings to mind the number of companies that approach celebrities to do work for free for them in return for the chance to show off the work of a high profile client. I've even heard of savy celebs out it Hollywood who try to use this to their advantage and get work for free.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> This also brings to mind the number of companies that approach celebrities to do work for free for them in return for the chance to show off the work of a high profile client. I've even heard of savy celebs out it Hollywood who try to use this to their advantage and get work for free.


I think Mike has lost it.... He is talking to himself... Time to hire some employees so you have someone to talk to besides yourslef.:laughing: BTW if you do anything for elway give me a call :thumbsup:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

Melissa said:


> This kind of brings up another question. We're currently working on a kitchen that this bigtime world famous designer designed. So we'll probably have to get his (the designer's) permission too? And put his name on it.



Me and my brother worked on Suzanne Summers house in California. We put on capri tile roof. My brother has a special memory with her.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

AdamMeider said:


> Me and my brother worked on Suzanne Summers house in California. We put on capri tile roof. My brother has a special memory with her.


:whistling :whistling Adam?:whistling :whistling 

Curious minds want to know!!!:laughing: 

Spill guts, buddy! Tell all!:laughing:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

*What Am I a Thread Killer?????*

Hey Adam?:whistling 

Where'd ya go? 

We want to hear the juicy story about your brother & Suzanne Sommers!:w00t:


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted by AdamMeider
> Me and my brother worked on Suzanne Summers house in California. We put on capri tile roof. My brother has a special memory with her.
> 
> Adam?
> ...


Just reading between the lines I think that he means that his brother could have left the word HOUSE out of the above sentence...

:no:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

CGofMP said:


> Just reading between the lines I think that he means that his brother could have left the word HOUSE out of the above sentence...
> 
> :no:


 :w00t:  tee hee!:laughing:


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

Definitely. Tell them and they will be flattered.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope the one's who don't 'make the cut' get offended too.


----------

